# Autocross/Track day question.



## Kanaric (Nov 3, 2011)

About a year ago sold my 350z which I did track days with and bought a WRX. I want to keep this car purely DD and buy a MK3 or MK4 GTI VR6 to do track days and funzies autocross in (as in not competative as I plan to do more mods than is allowed in the classes I could be competative in). 

I've talked to some VW people that I work with and they are not fans of the MK4 saying things such as the handling in it is worse among other things but i'm wondering if this still applies keeping in mind that I plan on stripping much of the interior, getting coilovers, etc to turn it into a mostly track orientated car. Keeping this in mind is the MK3 still advantageous to get over a MK4? The people I know here couldn't answer my quest and just said get a 1.8t, lol. I am wanting a naturally aspirated car for this which is why I am looking at VR6 only.


----------



## cealer (Feb 12, 2009)

Both the 1.8T and the VR6 have their disadvantages. You'll notice them more with autox than on a track though. 1.8T will have turbo lag (mostly dependent on how large your regions venue is). It can be managed but not that well, especially if you start tuning it, bigger turbo, whatever. Had a hell of a time in my GLI, but I managed it. VR6 is just front heavy. That's easier to manage in my book. Just make sure when you are buying/picking a suspension setup you get something seriously stiff and able to handle the quick changes in weight that will come with autox.

What I'm doing with my MK2 coupe is building it to SCCA FSP class regs and then will just blow it off once it gets supercharged, taking it on the track more often instead.

As for MK3 vs MK4, MK3 has weight on it's side and largely has the same suspension issues as the MK4. On the other hand, if you can pick up a MK4 VR6 GLI I would totally do that over the MK3 VR6. Just saying.

Though I know this wasn't even an option, MK5 would be your best/cheapest platform. Suspension components are less failure prone and it doesn't have a swing beam in the rear.


----------

